# Stripped screw in ceiling box



## AlexGB (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought this would be a simple job...

I'm trying to replace a ceiling light fixture and all went well until I attempted to remove an old screw that is located where the bracket for the new fixture will attach.  At first, it wouldn't turn at all.  I gave the screwdriver a gentle whack with a hammer to jar it free...which worked, except now the problem is that the screw head turns but the screw doesn't come out.  I'm concluding that the threads are somehow stripped.  Now what do I do (other than replacing the entire outlet box)??

In the attached pic it's the one on the lower right (sorry for the bad photo quality).  Thanks in advance.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 2, 2010)

Cut the head of the screw off with a pair of linesmans pliers , then remove the shank threaded part.
or
 You can use a pair of wire cutters with a point on the end. Get the pliers behing the head of the screw and start applying some force down while you use a screwdriver to back it out.

hope that makes some sense, but you need to keep trying.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 2, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Cut the head of the screw off with a pair of linesmans pliers , then remove the shank threaded part.
> or
> You can use a pair of wire cutters with a point on the end. Get the pliers behing the head of the screw and start applying some force down while you use a screwdriver to back it out.
> 
> hope that makes some sense, but you need to keep trying.



And I think Inspector also wanted to tell you to put some wire nuts on those wires before you start doing anything. Safety first.


----------



## AlexGB (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks guys...it took a lot of sweat and cursing  but I finally was able to pull down on the screw head with enough force that the threads engaged and I could remove it with the biggest, heaviest-duty screwdriver I had.

olddog -- good point, thanks for the reminder.  I also used my test light to make sure the circuit was off.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 3, 2010)

Anytime.... we are always here for morale.


----------



## droadcap1 (Jun 27, 2015)

I had the same problem; I squirted a little WD-40 and then used my channel locks to grip the screw. It worked for me.


----------

